# questions about j5 Create's wormhole switch...



## chap0367 (Jan 31, 2008)

I just ordered one of these. It can link two seperate computers together via USB ports on each computer. Various video files (tutorials?) on the internet depict the mouse pointer moving across two seperate monitors smoothly to copy, paste, drag-and-drop from one computer to the other sharing the same keyboard and mouse. This was interesting to me because I have two computers on my desk and have longed for the day when I could do that. But I have a question: I only have one monitor to share between the two computers;
Does anyone out there know if there is someway to quickley toggle from one computer screen to the other and can I somehow create a split screen on my one monitor that displays at least part of both displays at the same time?
And , lastly, Does anyone know if these display functions are included in the j5 wormhole's product or do I have to study my AMD (ATI) HD5450 display card
and create a split screen through that route? I havent seen any posts ( I did a search) about this product on TSF, but maybe I looked in the wrong forum...
Is this product big news or am I wrong?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

There is not a way, that I'm aware, that you can actively share a display with two PC's. Not with a simple cable connection anyway. I've seen external adapters to which you connect multiple video inputs to create split screens. I've only seen them used in business applications as the cost is prohibitive. You could buy multiple monitors for the cost of a single unit.

If all you need is a way of moving files between PC's, Setup a home LAN (if you don't already have one). You can then simply share a folder on each PC. Then when you are working on one PC and need to move files, simply drag and drop the files into the shared folder. When needed, switch the monitor to the other PC and use the files.


----------



## chap0367 (Jan 31, 2008)

Dogg: If I have a lcd tv/monitor that has the needed connections, and it does picture in picture as well as picture "out of" picture, isnt it feasible that I could use the split screen with proper setup of the j5 Wormhole device?
I mean, if the screen is split down the middle, and each computer is using a side (which I can do now; I'm waiting for the wormhole to ship to me), then isnt it possible that I could move the mouse pointer from the left on computer 1, and cross the dividing edge and have the mouse and keyboard
auto-active for computer 2 when the pointer is moved to the right side of the screen? This is what the video "tutorials" say the wormhole can do with two
seperate monitors. Does anyone know if this will work on one monitor with a split screen??? It's a ViewSonic N3752w. Anyone? I'd really like to know.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes. It simply allows a single keyboard/mouse to function on two PC's (it treats them as a single desktop). How the image is viewed has nothing to do with the operation of the unit. So whether you have a monitor for each PC or a single screen doesn't matter.

As for a monitor, I've not seen any that do "split screen". It's not something that I have looked for, but I also don't recall ever seeing it mentioned or listed as an option. Likely as you will have to configure some oddball desktop resolution as the standard resolutions won't match.


----------



## chap0367 (Jan 31, 2008)

Dogg: Thanks for the tips. I will post again when the switch arrives and I get a chance to configure it.


----------



## chap0367 (Jan 31, 2008)

j5Create's wormhole switch is not working for me yet. I have phoned & emailed back & forth with their tech support. They had me send them a copy of my "msinfo32" file so they could see if anything was causing a problem. The problem for me is that every time I connect the wormhole cable to 
the XP computer ( the other computer is a win 7) the display freezes-no mouse or keyboard control; not even control+alt+delete will work. I just have to turn it off at the power button. The vender gave me a 30 day return policy so I guess I'll just wait for j5create's report on the msinfo32 file. It's only fair to give them a chance to fix it. I will post again when they contact me.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Watch the 30 day limit and account for shipping time. I've not dealt with that company, but it wouldn't be the first time a vendor was trying to resolve an issue, exceeded the return deadline, and then wouldn't process the return/refund. 

CYA


----------

